# NMR Foster Maggie Update #2



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Maggie continues to make herself at home. Twice we've caught her sharing a cot with our 13-yo Lilly. That's pretty amazing, because Lilly took forever to accept Charlotte. Maggie's been with us for 8 days.

I'm still unable to get a happy, awake picture of Maggie. She doesn't hold still!!

When she was a puppy, we taught our Lilly to ring a bell to let us know when she needed to go outside. If you find any posts on SM about choosing/not choosing the bell thing, you'll notice that I always add a caveat that the bell can be misused. Lilly rings the bell if she has to go outside to potty, if it's simply a nice day and she wants to go outside and sniff, if she thinks it's dinnertime and she wants to be fed, if there's pasta sitting on the counter and she wants some, if she wants a lap, if it's time to go to bed. . . and she doesn't just ring it once. Ringety-ringety, ring, ring, ring, ringety-ringety-ringety-ringety, ring, ring... My husband, who has the patience of a saint, actually picked up the bell one day and tossed it on the table, where Lilly could no longer get at it.

Charlotte has lived with us for almost 4 years and has never rung the bell, except accidentally. 
MAGGIE HAS ALREADY LEARNED TO RING THE *&%$# BELL!! :smpullhair: 

Maggie's behavior has dictated that we now have to TAPE the x-pens to the floor. Otherwise, she just pushes on it with her nose until she can get into the sunken living room, or get to the stairs that lead down to the lower level of the house.

Also, it should be noted that Maggie has demonstrated "Dogness 101". She went outside and while attached to the end of a leash, managed to roll in something totally invisible to us, but was it ever SMELLY! whew! It reminded me of horse output!! So she got a bath and is all better now. Here are a couple of pics: sleeping on the arm of the couch and a profile.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maggie sounds like such a doll! I bet she'll be adopted quickly.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

she sounds like a riot! We thought about that bell too but decided against it for those very reasons - after hearing your story I am glad we decided that


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 1 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784143


> Maggie sounds like such a doll! I bet she'll be adopted quickly.[/B]


yeah... about that.

we had a foster named "Suzy" who was adopted by a terrific couple who live in St Louis.
we've been trying to schedule a weekend get-together and it has been set for June 5-7.
last weekend, after we picked up Maggie I said to my husband "Uh-oh!"
I called Suzy's parents in St Louis to ask if we could bring a 3rd dog, that we had a new foster.
Judi said "Of course! But tell me about her". . .

we may be driving to St Louis with 3 dogs, but coming home with only 2 dogs.

if it happens that way, we will have had Maggie for only 2 weeks. 
that's not our record, however. twice we had fosters who stayed with us for only 6 days.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jun 1 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784131


> I always add a caveat that the bell can be misused. Lilly rings the bell if she has to go outside to potty, if it's simply a nice day and she wants to go outside and sniff, if she thinks it's dinnertime and she wants to be fed, if there's pasta sitting on the counter and she wants some, if she wants a lap, if it's time to go to bed. . . and she doesn't just ring it once. Ringety-ringety, ring, ring, ring, ringety-ringety-ringety-ringety, ring, ring... My husband, who has the patience of a saint, actually picked up the bell one day and tossed it on the table, where Lilly could no longer get at it.
> 
> Charlotte has lived with us for almost 4 years and has never rung the bell, except accidentally.
> MAGGIE HAS ALREADY LEARNED TO RING THE *&%$# BELL!! :smpullhair:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Oh Becky, thank you for the down deep belly laugh. Your story brings vivid images, I can just see her ringety ringing....for everything. That's hysterical to me. Mean Tom taking her bell! Lilly needs a you tube video or picture show with "ring my bell" as the background music.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jun 1 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784131


> Maggie continues to make herself at home. Twice we've caught her sharing a cot with our 13-yo Lilly. That's pretty amazing, because Lilly took forever to accept Charlotte. Maggie's been with us for 8 days.
> 
> I'm still unable to get a happy, awake picture of Maggie. She doesn't hold still!!
> 
> ...


Their personalities are just as varied as people and I think you and Tom have been getting off easy!! LOL!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 3 2009, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785046


> Their personalities are just as varied as people and I think you and Tom have been getting off easy!! LOL!![/B]


I should mention, too, that Maggie mastered the I-Qube a few days ago!!
We never worked with her. She found it one day and figured it out while we were gone.
http://www.amazon.com/IQube-Interactive-Do...t/dp/B000G8KAII

She is a smart little whip! B) 

p.s. Our most recent foster, Bo, mastered both the I-Qube and the Hide-A-Bee. 
We'll have to leave the Hide-A-Bee out where Maggie can find it.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

maggie is a doll baby, sounds like you have some smart pups on your hands


----------

